# Anime/Manga Character Look-Alikes



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 9, 2015)

In the world of fiction, it is almost inevitable that some characters may resemble some other characters. Sometimes the resemble is a deliberate homage, and other times, it is a coincidence, but such resemblances are usually slight at best.

However, some similarities are so great that it may be difficult to believe that they are merely coincidences, so this thread is for the discussion of characters in Japanese animation and manga who greatly resemble other characters in anime and manga, from completely different series.

Characters who were designed by the same creator are not counted for this discussion, so there is no need to mention them; i.e., there is no need to mention that Crono from _Chrono Trigger_ resembles Tapion from _Dragon Ball,_ as they were both designed by Akira Toriyama, and there is no need to mention that Jellal from _Fairy Tail_ resembles Sieghart from _Rave Master,_ since they were both created by Hiro Mashima. This thread is specifically for characters who were designed by different creators but who are remarkably similar in appearance. Also, this thread is for physical resemblances, not personality resemblances, so I shall not mention how remarkably similar Uryu Ishida from _Bleach_ and Sasuke Uchiha from _Naruto_ are, nor Light Yagami from _Death Note_ and Lelouch vi Britannia from _Code Geass._

To start, I shall say that Gildarts from _Fairy Tail_ bears an amazingly strong resemblance to Shanks from _One Piece._Not only that, each of them is one of the most powerful characters in their respective series, each served as a surrogate father figure and source of great inspiration to the main character of their series, and each loses a limb against a powerful and fearsome monster. As far as I am concerned, there is no way that that can be a coincidence.

Next, I say that Shirley Fenette from _Code Geass_very strongly resembles Orihime Inoue from _Bleach._Each of these characters is a longtime friend of the main character of their respective series, has an attraction to that character that they have difficulty expressing, and has a quiet and timid personality, which is sharply contrasted by the presence of another female, one with a very assertive and outgoing personality, who also has an attraction to the lead male (Rukia Kuchiki in the case of Orihime and Kallen Kozuki in the case of Shirley).

This next one may be something of a stretch, but I believe that Leyte Jokin from _Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann_
*Spoiler*: __ 




Sorry, I could not find a better image of her.


somewhat resembles Rakshata Chawla from _Code Geass._While the physical resemblance is not perfect, both have long blonde hair, sassy, sharp-witted personalities, smoke a cigarette or pipe, and are highly-skilled scientists who design and maintain the mecha for the other characters of their series. Also, they are both voiced by Laura Bailey in the English dubs of their series, whether coincidentally or not (I suspect that it is not, when one considers that both Mai Kujaku from _Yu-Gi-Oh_ and Rangiku Matsumoto from _Bleach_ are all voiced in English by Megan Hollingshead, as both are buxom blonde women with confident and seductive personalities, or that both Sasuke and Uryu have the same Japanese voice actor).

Does anyone else have any similarities and look-alikes to mention? Do you know of any characters in Japanese animation and manga who were designed by different creators but have incredibly strong resemblances to each other?


----------



## Stannis (Mar 14, 2015)

raizel (noblesse) and byakuya 
frankenstein also from noblesse and rose also from bleach 
shugarl from defense devil and chunwoo from the breaker 
won sul from shin angyo onshi and zabuza 
sakaki  from hsdk and kenshiro from fotn  
edward king from green blood and asimov from terra formars
masturbation master kurosawa from masturbation master kurosawa and yagami light
that killua rip-off from tower of god and killua
any character drawn by boichi and any other character drawn by boichi


----------



## Rob (Mar 14, 2015)

Anyone from Fairy Tail :: Anything Oda has created... since... you know


----------



## Succubus (Mar 14, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> To start, I shall say that Gildarts from _Fairy Tail_ bears an amazingly strong resemblance to Shanks from _One Piece._Not only that, each of them is one of the most powerful characters in their respective series, each served as a surrogate father figure and source of great inspiration to the main character of their series, and each loses a limb against a powerful and fearsome monster. As far as I am concerned, there is no way that that can be a coincidence.



holy shiet.. I didn't notice that they look very alike.. its such a ripoff

---

Allen Walker *(D.Gray-man)* -Original-
Sion *(No.6)*
Hokuto *(Shikabane)*
Sasha *(Seikon no Qwaser)
*


Hirano Kouta *(Highschool of the Dead)* -Original-
Itaru Hashida *(Steins Gate)*

ofc, it's based on the author of Hellsing



Mihai Mihaeroff *(DOGS)* -Original-
Van Hohenheim *(FullMetal Alchemist)*



Cell *(DBZ)* -Original-
Meruem *(HxH)* 



Yoko Littner *(TTGL)* -Original-
Shura Kirigakure *(Ao no Exorcist)* 



Alexander Anderson *(Hellsing)* -Original-
Shirou Fujimoto *(Ao no Exorcist) *



Rip Van Winkle *(Hellsing)* -Original-
Grell Sutcliff *(Kuroshitsuji)*



Integra Hellsing *(Hellsing)* -Original-
Balalaika *(Black Lagoon)*

actually Rei's a huge fan of *Hellsing* there's doujinshi too 



almost every mangas ripoff Hellsing


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 14, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Anyone from Fairy Tail :: Anything Oda has created... since... you know



I said above that characters created by the same author do not qualify, because it is only natrual that they shall be similar in appearance.



Bikko said:


> holy shiet.. I didn't notice that they look very alike.. its such a ripoff
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wow! I am amazed by how similar some those characters are! I am not familiar with _Hunter X Hunter,_ but I looked up Meruem, and his appearance is a deliberate homage to Cell, so I do not believe that he qualifies for this thread. However, there is no way that Hohenheim's resemblance to Mihaeroff or the resemblances between all the silver-haired young men are coincidences, especially with Sasha and Allen; if they were not labeled, I would never have known which was which.

Also, I cannot believe that I forgot to mention that Aki Izayoi from _Yu-Gi-Oh: 5D's_Is virtually identical in appearance to Kallen Kozuki from _Code Geass._I have never seen _Yu-Gi-Oh: 5D's,_ so I cannot comment about Aki's personality, but there is simply _no way_ that it can be a coincidence that they are so similar in appearance.

To add to my first post, here is a better image of Shanks and Gildarts next to each other: That cannot be a coincidence; it simply cannot be.


----------



## Greidy (Mar 15, 2015)

Maes Hughes (Fullmetal Alchemist) and Takumi Rindo (World Trigger)


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 15, 2015)

Greidy said:


> Maes Hughes (Fullmetal Alchemist) and Takumi Rindo (World Trigger)



Wow, another amazing similarity! I have said it before, but I shall say it, again; that similarity cannot be a coincidence.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 15, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am not familiar with many of those characters, so would it be possible to post images of them?



google dude..

anyway since i cba to find pics where they look identical take these from mal 

rai/byakuya


frankenstein/rose


won sul/zabuza


edward king/asimov


shugarl/9ad 


sakaki/ken


----------



## Morglay (Mar 16, 2015)

School Shock+Boondocks 
President Onima/Tom Dubois:  

"Objection! They both look like Obama!" 

"Overruled, stop being racist."


----------



## -Z- (Mar 18, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nox (Mar 18, 2015)

Sanji - One Piece


Xin Yi - City of Darkness

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 18, 2015)

Straw hat Ziggy said:


> *Spoiler*: __



That is very obviously a deliberate parody, so I do not believe that it is applicable for this thread.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 16, 2015)

I am reviving this thread to say that Treize Kushrenada from _Mobile Suit Gundam Wing_ and Sosuke Aizen from _Bleach_strongly resemble each other, as well (as a side note, Treize is voiced by the same actor as Byakuya from _Bleach);_ does anyone else believe that?


----------



## Suit (Jun 17, 2015)

From the neck up, Tsunade looks abnormally similar to Edward Elric given that one is an old woman with huge breasts and the other is a short teenage boy.


----------



## Admiral Hakuryō (Jun 17, 2015)

I agree that the resemblance Gildarts has to Shanks can't be a coincidence. Mashima must have based his design off Oda's, surely.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 18, 2015)

Kishimoto confirmed that Iruka and Kakashi and pretty much Maji and Magatsu from blade of immortal.


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 18, 2015)

Oracion Seis from FT is a copy of the Shichibukai from OP.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 20, 2015)

The thing is, they both came around the same time, so noone could copy another.

How did it happen then??


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 23, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> Oracion Seis from FT is a copy of the Shichibukai from OP.



No, I disagree with that; there simply are not sufficient similarities between the two groups, other than the fact that each member of each group is extremely powerful. I would say that, if anything, the Ten Wizard Saints are more similar to the _Shichibukai,_ since each of those groups is approved by the governments of their respective series.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 23, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> Kishimoto confirmed that Iruka and Kakashi and pretty much Maji and Magatsu from blade of immortal.


How


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 24, 2015)

Imagine said:


> How


Last as fuck response, but here is an extract from the Conversation Between Samura and Kishimoto:



> Kishimoto: But I take a lot of influence from you, don?t you think? I fell in love with Akira in junior high school, and then in university I fell in love with your work, so I take a lot from you. When I met Osamu Akimoto of Kochikame fame, he commented about how I was influenced a lot by Blade of the Immortal. The clothes and hairstyles gave it away ? he was like, ?Kakashi is Magatsu, and Iruka is Manji, right? I love that manga too, so I can tell.?
> 
> Samura: Oh, really?
> 
> Kishimoto: And he was dead on. You?ve influenced me in how I draw hands, too. I was amazed by the hand holding a gun in the original Blade of the Immortal chapter ? the line running from the index finger down to the thumb, you really captured the flesh there so well. It gave me shivers.


Watch Captain America The Winter Soldier Online


----------

